# Take a minute...Help me out



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Whats up fella's, I got the Johnny Stewart system for christmas, the whole setup. I have been out dozens of mornings and nights. I work a farm in braddock ND. SE of bismarck. Many yotes around, I can hear them. Unfortunately I have not gotten one yote in. I use the red fox pup, and occasionally try coyote locator. I can hear them, they respond but dont come in. I also have baby cottontail. am I OVER-CALLING or VOLUME TOO LOUD. Give me the technique


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I haven't done a whole lot of coyote hunting but from what I know you should call in sequences, maybe call for a minute wait 3-5min, and do this for about 30-45min, then switch spots. Also, setup somewhere where the coyote cannot work downwind without you being able to take a shot, make him commit so if he does show himself you will have a good shot. I think the call will work, but it takes time. Coyotes are smart, you'll get one eventually. Good luck


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Also you can not have a big enough gun. My Grandpa uses a 7mm STW for those guys. What I like about that is some times they stand out there at about 500 or so yds.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Wigglesworth,

How is your approach to the stand? Double check that you are not skylining yourself, you are walking into the wind toward your stand when possible, and that you are being quiet. Human voices will spook a coyote. I know I had one dog that I called in hang up about 400 yards out once. I think it was because he saw my pickup about a half mile away. From where I was calling, my truck was not in view. But he came out on a hill and from his angle, I think he may have seen my vehicle. Those are a few things to double check. There are a lot of variables that can affect a coyote hunt, and I know that everytime I go out I learn something about that smart animal! Even if I don't see one, I pick out things on the walk back that I could have done better.


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

Brother and I hunted your area back in the winter of '99 when you had a ton of snow and did quite well but returned the next year and the only one we saw was dead on the road.I don't know alot about howling cuz we have(or used to have)good fox numbers around here and didn't want to ruin a chance at them but maybe their not that hard up for food and being close to the breeding season howling might be a better approach.Looking back they were likely starving cuz darn near every set was met with a response and alot of multiples.What kind of winter you having this year,how much snow on the ground?One thing I noticed in '99 was the total lack of any hawks around as opposed to many of them the following year indicating there was plenty too eat.Perhaps you should try working the full moon period at night,you can see amazingly well and I beleive the critters are much more active after dark. Good Luck!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I have to agree with FurGittr get out there tonight or tomorrow if the skies are clear and give it a try they will make themselves a little more vulnerable thinking that they are hidden in the darkness.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Is hunting at night legal in North dak. Can you use a spotlight? At night, would it work to sit on your truck and call?


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

From GNF site:

"In addition, red fox, gray fox, and coyote may be hunted at any hour, from November 22, 2004, through March 20, 2005. Any person who engages in the hunting of red fox, gray fox, or coyote during the time from 1/2 hour after sunset to 1/2 hour before sunrise, must hunt exclusively on foot and use a predator call. The use of a spotlight or any other artificial light is prohibited."


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

When i set up for a night hunt, I take my shot gun with #4 buck. Sit out in an open field on a hill and watch all the way around you. Best to have a buddy and sit back to back. Sometimes they dont even check the wind. :strapped:


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

Wiggleworth (or anyone),curious about how much snow you have out that way.Plan on hunting a weekend or two next month around Steele or Wishek.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

almost all the snow out here is gone. Just a few drifts and thats it. I am in emmons county


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Ya i was told that i might not even need my whites for the steele contest this weekend!!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

For all of you that hunt at night. I like the on foot thing but my question is do you have to use a call. I have this rancher what is asking me to come out one of these days and shoot some dogs for him. I know where they are and getting them in range of the gun is not a problem. So to stay leagal do I only need to have the call with me or do should I give them one call before I open up the the 15?

thank you inadvance.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't think that you are going to have a problem with a game warden if your shooting off a carcass pile or something of that nature i wouldn't worry about having a predator call but i would recommend it becasue it can really help to stop the others for a standing shot.


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

Patience is the key. I have killed 520 coyotes. For me, unless i know they are close by, my success rate is about 1 success for 20 failures. Keep trying, practice makes perfect.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Rocky1958udnudn 
What state are you from and how many years have you been calling to get your numbers up that high.[/b]


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

I am from SDakota. However, i am one of the fortunate hunters that gets to legally gun from an airplane. Most of the 520 were killed in this manner. I have called for many years. As with most of us, time is a factor. I have only called in and killed about 12-15 coyotes. After the first time, once again like all of us, I was hooked. I have been fortunate to have a best friend that spent almost 40 years as our state trapper. He has killed about 17,000 coyotes, once again, most from an airplane. He is the Louis Armstrong of coyote callers, a true expert. He has taught me a great deal.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

It's not Scott Huber is it?


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

no


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

rocky....when you shoot the coyotes from a plane, do you pick them up, or let them lay there. How many do you usually shoot in a day from the sky


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

The permit that allows us to fly, requires us to leave them lay. Once we shoot them they become the property of the state and must be left. It is unfortunate. I would rather not post numbers. Give me your email address.


----------

